
Do you believe that the Chinese government steals technology from US companies? - tosh
https://twitter.com/__tosh/status/1288598252112220171
======
simonblack
Everybody steals technology from everybody else. (Even _within_ countries.) To
say that it's otherwise is being a bit naive.

